# "Challenging Your Accuracy and Physical Strength With Golf" - an article I wrote



## Member4395834 (Aug 11, 2010)

*"Challenging Your Accuracy and Physical Strength With Golf" - an article I wrote*

Check it out on my signature.


----------



## dadamson (Aug 2, 2010)

I think the main tips to improve your accuracy in golf is to setup with a square stance, ensure your muscles are relaxed, ensure you have a proper grip (2-3 knuckles showing at most when looking down at the club in a square stance), and follow through with your swing.

As for stregnth, this is not nessecarily a key point to playing golf.. Driving further is a lot less about arm stregnth than many people think. Sure, to hit a 300 yard drive you should be fit, but not nessecarily strong.

The key for gaining distance is to get the club head swinging as fast as possible, this is done with a proper corkscrew action in your backswing and downswing allowing your HIPS to lead both parts.

Don't power through with your arms, you will only shank the shot, more distance will be gained by allowing your hips to lead through the swing and letting your arms follow naturally.

Complete the entire swing and don't look up for the ball until you have followed through completely.

Practice this and your drive will power the ball 300 yards straight down the fairway


----------

